# Blizzard leopard gecko



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I have bred my blizzard female to my friends normal male. I dont know if he is het for anything as he was a rehome. 
I know providing he is just a bog standard normal I will get normal babies het for blizzard. I then thought Id keep a baby or 2 (females) and then breed them next year and get blizzard hatchlings. However after reading Phillip de vowhatsit and Ron trempers book am I right in saying I actually have to get one of the het babies and breed it back to the blizzard in order to get blizzard hatchlings? 
I was gonna incubate all for female but if this is the case I may incubate for both. I hadnt planned to keep a male but will have to if what I read was correct if I want to produce blizzards. 
Need to know asap as the incubator is up and going and Lilia is due to lay any day Im thinking in the next couple of nights.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In order to get blizzards, both animals must carry blizzard - either be het for blizzard OR be homozygous blizzard. This is because blizzard is a recessive gene.

So yes, you need a male who carries blizzard AND a female that carries blizzard to produce blizzards.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

:lol2: Im so glad it was you that answered. Thanks. Right...poo thats put my plans to pot! Incubate for both it is :bash: .

So I can 'line breed' a male offspring back to Mum who is a homwhatsit (visual) Blizzard and hey presto Bliizard babies?

The penny is slowly dropping. Sorry for sounding thick I want to get it right.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, if you breed a male offspring to your homozygous ("visual") blizzard female, you'll get about half blizzard babies - and half normal het blizzard.

Or, of course, you could pick up an unrelated blizzard male at some point and breed THAT to your female offspring


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

and get handed divorce papers from the hub too lol! Im on thin ice planning to keep a baby. 
Is it a completley bad idea to breed the offspring together for one generation then? It talks of doing this with some morphs in the book I wanted others opinions on it. I think Ron Tremper found problems with doing this after about 15-20 generations so he says dont do it for any more than 4 or 5 without introducing new lines.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It isn't the end of the world to do one generation of inbreeding, no. 

If you DO have a limited number you can keep then you're probably best either incubating a couple of eggs for male and keeping one - or planning to breed your girl to a 'borrowed' male.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah ha never thought to incubate a couple at a diff temp. I have set incu to 87 to hatch roughly and equal number of both. That way I will have to grow some on to find out the sex and then hopefully he wont notice when one stays lol.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

87 will actually hatch you mostly males to my knowledge.

84-85 is better for an even mix.


----------

